# Website Down



## Dan Anderson (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

My website is down for the moment.  Will let you know when it is back up.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 21, 2011)

If you need any help or a new web host (shameless plug) let me know


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 21, 2011)

Ha, if Bob did the site, it wouldn't be down!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 22, 2011)

Is all okay.  Got an infection in the site.  My man, Barry handled it to supremo satisfaction.  new website is up.  Take a look!

Dan


----------

